# Picking a rabbit



## momofonly (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm wondering- is it usual to buy a rabbit from a breeder just based on a picture? Or do you usually see them in person before you buy?

I want to purchase an angora. The pictures of the rabbits look very similar. They are young, so I'm not sure their personality would be obvious anyway.  

What questions should I ask a breeder?

I never bought from a breeder before.

Thanks!


----------



## dbunni (Sep 1, 2010)

First, outside of color and breed type, all angoras look the same at a young age ... just some have fuzzier facies!  And remember that they will change color as they grow.  As the wool matures so does the color of the animal.  

As for personality, you have two choices ... believe the breeder or not.  Each angora breed has a distinct characteristic.  The English are very laid back and plyable.  Giants are very similar.  The French and Satin are a little busier.  But this is just my  experience.  Personally, I like the EA & GA temperments.  To make yourself feel better, meet the babies (just like buying a dog) and see what works with your personality.   Although I have never had an EA baby not go home with the new mommy/daddy.  

As for questions.  Ask if the baby has been handled ... lots.  Has it been groomed yet?  If it has, most likely the training has started and the breeder knows the personality of the animal.  Diet ... what do they feed?   Remember that Angoras have special diets.  Do they offer any training/info on grooming and care?  Are you going to show?  Does the rabbit have a show, wool or pet pedigree?  What is their history on the show table/in the national club?  Does the bunny/or it's parents have any DQs?  If it is such a nice animal, why are they selling it?  

For you ... are you ready for the commitment?  This is not a free feed breed.  Diet control is paramont to their health.  Wool block is a real problem and should not be brushed off lightly.  Grooming ... grooming ... grooming!  Many a person has taken on the angora (even those who have smaller wooled breeds) and given up.  Last year I rescued over 22 English Angoras (this does not include the other angora breeds).  Many came from people who wanted "to make money thru breeding/showing".  Some were rehomed, some were so bad I just cried.

Hope this helps ... and best of luck with your new friend.

Angoras can be great fun, but the fun is equally balanced with work.

From someone who loves a lot of angoras!


----------



## RabbitMage (Sep 2, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> Many came from people who wanted "to make money thru breeding/showing".


\

This is hilarious.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 2, 2010)

The theory is funny ... but the reality is not.  In my brochure that goes out to all prospective owners it talks about how beautiful and ugly an angora can be  ... 

" A properly taken care of Angora is absolutely beautiful, but the opposite is also true.  If not taken care of, the coat can become a matted mess, creating one of the sadist sights in bunnydom. " 

All of the rabbits are cut/plucked down and bathed.  What is beneith is just ugly.  Skin sores, little livestock, malnutrition, it just goes on and on.  So many are dying from woolblock or upper resp problems.

All for the good old buck!


----------



## Citylife (Sep 2, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> All of the rabbits are cut/plucked down and bathed.  What is beneith is just ugly.  Skin sores, little livestock, malnutrition, it just goes on and on.  So many are dying from woolblock or upper resp problems.
> 
> All for the good old buck!


dbunni is so right here...   I do not have a wooly breed but have seen one rabbit with cage burn and it was horrible!!!  I can just imagine what that would be like with an angora.  I work at a dog grooming shop pt and needless to way we all get to cry at least once a week at the horrible conditions of a dog that comes in.  
Buying a rabbit is like buying a dog.  You want to get the breed that works for your lifestyle and what your willing to do on a daily basis.  And, it is a serious commitment not to take lightly.  
It's good to see your asking and wanting to learn... the pro's and con's.  So many people just purchase and after a while realize that they are in over their heads.  

the lady w/4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 5 meat rabbits, their kits and a lizard


----------



## Bunnylady (Sep 2, 2010)

dbunni said:
			
		

> All for the good old buck!


Or dough! (Sorry, can't resist  counter-puns.  )

My husband is absolutely sure, that nobody _ever_ makes money with rabbits. By the time you add up feeding and housing costs, and time required for even rudimetary care, for most people he's right. Perhaps those who do commercial rabbits, on a commercial scale, may manage it, but the people who keep a few rabbits in the back yard never do. Hobby scale breeding is going to cost money, not make it, just like any other hobby.



			
				dbunni said:
			
		

> one of the sadist sights in bunnydom.


Do you mean "the saddest sights"? Because I don't think the owner of the neglected Angora is being deliberately cruel, just clueless. I've had a lot of people shy away from Woolies, because they didn't think they could keep up with the coat. I guess it is far better  for someone to be aware of their own limitations, and be wary of  even the low-care longhair, than get overwhelmed when they got seduced by "beautiful" without understanding how high-maintenance beauty can be. 

I always recommend getting a rabbit from a breeder. As dbunni said, there's a lot you can learn from the breeder. If the person you are thinking of buying from doesn't have the time to answer your questions, I'd advise you to go elsewhere. I've never yet met a rabbit person who won't take any excuse to "talk rabbit!" For some of us, the real trick is to get us to _stop_ talking!!


----------



## bellasrabbitry (Sep 2, 2010)

Be sure you can take care of an Angora before you buy one. I raise Jersey Woolies and it takes me at least 10 minutes per rabbit to groom them out each month, and mine come from a line that doesn't mat easily, I would assume it takes longer for ones that do not. I was thinking about getting an Angora for a while, but decided not to because of all the grooming involved.

dbunni you are right, it is impossible to make money breeding and showing rabbits.


----------



## momofonly (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah, I have a lot of time to take care of pets. I'm a stay-at-home mom without a very full schedule.   I'm figuring on daily brushing and cage cleaning. I already pick up dog poop and scoop cat poop daily.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 3, 2010)

Actually, if it is a proper English coat ... daily brushing is not required.  Weekly blow outs and matt checks are.  But a good EA coat does not require brusing that often.  If you do brush daily... you will have a nicely plucked EA in no time!  Their coat is built to release and be spun ... more brush means more wool to work with!  And, as the coat thins and the density lessens the matts increase (air pockets between the coat create friction as the animal moves ... matts!).  So the more density the less work.  I have a doe we are growing out.  She was pulled down some months ago and has only been worked on once since pull down... last month!  I hand check her daily, boy does that coat feel great and matt free.


----------



## momofonly (Sep 4, 2010)

Speaking of brushes, where do you all get them?  I didn't see any brushes made specifically for rabbits at Petco today.   I'm gathering up my supplies in advance.


----------



## dbunni (Sep 4, 2010)

Small soft ... soft ... slicker brush (the harsher the brush the more wool that comes out).  The best I have were purchased at dog shows (of course).  But have found some nice ones at RKO (Rural King).  A good metal comb (prefer one that has two sizes for ease of use).  Toenail clippers of course.  Blower for the coat (shopvac in reverse can work if you clean the barrel out real good before using).  And, for a beginner, blunt scissors (for splitting mats and removing coat around the gens).  This is a small but mighty grooming box.

Best of luck.


----------



## momofonly (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you!  I still have about a week before I pick her up to get everything together.


----------

